
How the term ‘computer bug’ was coined. - gaiusparx
http://www.omg-facts.com/view/Facts/24975
======
pg
This is not how the term was coined. It was precisely because it was already
in use that they found it so amusing when the cause of a bug was an actual
bug.

I suspect the usage originated with the metaphor of "ironing the bugs out" of
something, which is presumably a reference to ironing some sort of bugs out of
clothing.

~~~
pc
Google Books has a reference from 1914:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=dEXnAAAAMAAJ&dq=%22the%...](http://books.google.com/books?id=dEXnAAAAMAAJ&dq=%22the%20bugs%20out%22&pg=PA13#v=onepage&q=%22the%20bugs%20out%22&f=false)

(It's a little ambiguous as to whether or not it refers to actual bugs, but I
think the surrounding context makes it unlikely.)

There's also a great reference in a 1915 issue of Automotive Industries:

"Harry Grant drove some of the bugs out of his six-cylinder motor since last
week when his best time was 91 miles per hour and covered a lap at a 96-mile
an hour clip this afternoon. Haupt's Duesenberg has more speed than it had
last ..."

Which you can kinda see at:
[http://books.google.com/books?ei=1mZGTaePHoW0sAPl4t2vCg&...](http://books.google.com/books?ei=1mZGTaePHoW0sAPl4t2vCg&ct=result&id=UM4qAAAAMAAJ&dq=%22the+bugs+out%22+-stevenson&q=%22the+bugs+out%22#search_anchor)
but Google's restrictions prevent the actual quote from being viewed in
context.

------
iwwr
The first and only bug and not a feature.

